# Child Trailer Review - aka Riding with your family



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

We've tried a few child trailers so far, and most work fine on road or suitably wide bike paths and trails, but on anything that was slightly "off-road", they tended to be awkward and provide a rough ride, even the suspension versions. We were looking at several years of not being able to ride singletrack together unless we hired a babysitter (which isn't a bad idea). I was considering getting someone to build me a custom child trailer, similar to the BOB YAK with better suspension, and around the same time I came across the Tout-Terrain SingleTrailer, an expensive German device that was pretty close to what I was looking for. The short story is, after thought, options, the fact that our currency was suddenly doing better than the distributor's, we bought one.

Well, we had the first ride with the trailer this weekend, it's probably the first time in almost a year that I have been able to ride with my SO on singletrack.










The trailer is very smooth, you really don't feel it at all except for the extra weight climbing. Other trailers I have tried, make themselves known by the way they affect the handling of the bike, you usually feel them kicking you or pulling back and forth on the bike. With this one, you almost don't feel a thing. Even going through ditches or over small logs, you don't really feel the trailer wheel at all. Pretty impressive. Guess you do get something for the extra $...

This is the only Child trailer that you can do real single track with, there just is not enough room for a 2-wheeled trailer on most of these trails, and in the winter you cannot keep the trailer wheels on the firm pack (the snow version of the "blue groove"). It works like a BOB trailer, only this one is a lot smoother, and you can safely put your kid in it.

The suspension works very well, it definitely make a difference on the bumpy frozen trails, going off the curb (or back onto the curb), the trailer body really floats over the roughness - our daughter really seems pretty happy in there. So far so good.










Obviously this is not for everybody. Unless you want to ride narrow/rough trails, you are probably wasting your money on this thing. But for those who do, there is nothing else available, but fortunately this one works, and works well.

Construction wise, the trailer is a welded CroMoly frame, with a 200mm travel swingarm and a 20" wheel. QR's on the wheel & swingarm shock allow it to fold away, and QR on the tow arm allow that to fold into the trailer for transport. Cartridge bearings (8 in all) are at all the pivots. Finish (weld, paint, sewing) is excellent. There is a built in kickstand that works. It's also light, once folded up, its easy to pick up (lighter than most strollers I've seen).

If there was a trailer section in the MTBR reviews, I would rate this at 5 chilli's. As for value for money, that depends on how much you like to ride trails with you SO...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

That is great. Nice review. I wish there was something like that when my kids were small. Our Burley saw way more singletrack and abuse than it deserved.


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*ouch*

Ouch ... heart attack ... sticker shock at google the stop.

STinGa


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*ouch*

Goofy work computer and its double post.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

*Follow-up*

4 rides in the last 2 weeks and all I can say is, it works very well. There are no other trailers that I have seen or used, that I could pull with my daughter, through real singletrack, and at the speeds that this one does. You can ride through most of the rough stuff at a decent pace. Which means you can keep up with a group ride.










There are limits

Logs up to ~6" were fine, larger ones were difficult - an 18"er (with transitions filled with smaller logs and twigs) got me hung up - the towing arm hangs up on your rear wheel, locking youre rear wheel and lifting the trailer comes off the ground (This log was doable on a BOB).

The trailer tracks far inboard on switchbacks (much more than the BOB's), you have to give trees a wide birth. On a inside switchback with a ravine, the trailer dropped right into the gap - but of course it came right out on the other side. 









Re: Sticker Shock - ya, we had to think about it a bit. We figured it cost about 100~150 babysitter sessions, which is about 2X ~ 3x a week for a year. Last year we rode ~5x/week, so if we can do a fraction of that, we'll be doing OK.


----------



## ziggurat44 (Oct 23, 2006)

that is pretty cool
like sgltrak, our burley saw way more trail than it was ever intended for, it survived though and now is used to pull the dog around on road rides.
our kids have all graduated to their own bikes and ride the singletrack quite nicely - though sometimes my youngest daughter (7) opts for the tag-a-long

glad to see you can ride as a family. doing it now ensures many years of enjoyment together to come


----------



## mappable (Aug 29, 2004)

how much did the singletrack cost?

Lately, i've been getting more miles pulling either the burley or an adams trail-a-bike.

Found this action video of the Singletrack trailer on youtube.


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)

mappable said:


> how much did the singletrack cost?
> 
> Lately, i've been getting more miles pulling either the burley or an adams trail-a-bike.
> 
> Found this action video of the Singletrack trailer on youtube.


From their website looks just shy of 2500 us dollars.


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

That is the most beautiful kid-trailer set-up I've seen - ever.

I thought the $600 ± spent on our Chariot rig was well worth it, but am a long ways away from being able to afford THAT! Indeed, at $2500 it's well worth it, but damn. I just don't make that sort of cash. Hell - I can barely scrape up the $500 for some drivetrain replacement parts this winter!


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

One more set of pictures,









Mom is happy... (looks like ice, but it isn't - just snow packed almost as hard as ice...)









Sleeping infant....


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

I know this is an old post, but that is about the coolest child carrier ive seen. I was checking different child carriers and came across this and was amazed. The youtube vid seems to show how easy it handles and soaks up the terrain. The best part is when your child grows up, you can throw a cooler of beer in there for after a singletrack ride. Not cheap money wise, but it looks like it has alot of other values that money cant buy. 

Also, the last pic is great.


----------



## GT554 (Dec 25, 2008)

Are there any dealers in the US? I'm very interested:thumbsup:


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Peter White - http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/tout-terrain.asp


----------



## Tyler Kiefer (May 21, 2009)

*?*

I love technical single tracks, I love my daughter more. Is it a good idea to ride aggressively 
with a small child connected to you. It looks like it would work great, It's just not a good idea to use it. I hope you don't unintentionally harm your kid.


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

Tyler Kiefer said:


> I love technical single tracks, I love my daughter more. Is it a good idea to ride aggressively
> with a small child connected to you. It looks like it would work great, It's just not a good idea to use it. I hope you don't unintentionally harm your kid.


How is this any more dangerous than strapping your kid in the car and driving down the highway? It's not like you are going to be hucking off ladder bridges and taking dirt jumps with the thing.


----------



## wankel (Mar 7, 2004)

Tyler Kiefer said:


> I love technical single tracks, I love my daughter more. Is it a good idea to ride aggressively
> with a small child connected to you. It looks like it would work great, It's just not a good idea to use it. I hope you don't unintentionally harm your kid.


How is this any more dangerous than strapping your kid in the car and driving down the highway? It's not like you are going to be hucking off ladder bridges and taking dirt jumps with the thing.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

I just got one as well. Same story as the OP.

I work when my wife is home and vice a versa. We only have a few evenings home together so that makes it hard to ride at all, and certainly never together. Baby sitters don't come with you on vacation either (except sometimes Grandma and Grandpa) and my wife doens't get to spend much time with our daughter, so she doesn't want to go off biking anyway. It is a lot of money, but then again, how many people on here are riding a $2550 + bike? They don't mind spending that to be able to ride, even though they have cheaper options. Here I spend this and get to ride, no other options out there.

The ride is indeed much smoother, less jerky than with our Chariot. It is great to lean into turns, much nicer for the passenger to!

My tire never hits the pulling arm, but that might be because I ride an XL (but it is a 29er) On my wife's M sized 26er I did get the tire contacting the pull arm. On my bike (29er full suspension) I hit the front of the trailer with my rear tire in those 'trailer up-bike down circumstances'.

Biggest problem is riding over a single log ( not much clearance under the trailer) or between two rocks.

The trailer is quite light and very well made. The universall hitch even has sealed bearings in each joint!

I used carbon grip paste on our seatposts and the hitches to keep them from twisting without tightening them very much.

As far as the safety remark my by someone up there:
Yes of course don't ride gnarly trails where you could fall off the edge, don't ride agressive rocky drop offs but for the rest, just being able to ride some moderate singletrack again is wonderful, and probably safer than in the Chariot on the road. And definitely don't ride off road with a little baby who's neck is not strong and whose head is heavy, wait till their a bit older.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Tyler Kiefer said:


> I love technical single tracks, I love my daughter more. Is it a good idea to ride aggressively with a small child connected to you. It looks like it would work great, It's just not a good idea to use it. I hope you don't unintentionally harm your kid.


My kid is quite capable of unintensionally hurting herself without my help.

One rides within thier abilities. What is risky to some people, is like crossing the street for someone else, which is also not without risk. Parents are quite concious of the risks they take when they have kids, no part of life is without risk. Generally people will not spend the $ on something like this unless they plan to use it.

To add to the previous review - the trailer sucks on wheelie drops. But that should have been obvious. It's OK if you roll down front wheel first. A skid plate would be good for logs bigger than ~8".

Some well known single track that this trailer has performed well on: DSF & Pisgah (NC), Tsali left & right loops (NC), Fort Mt (Ga), Bush Creek (Tn). And pretty much all our local singletrack except the hike-a-bikes, or those with logs larger than 12" on them (because I have to get off and lift the trailer over...).

Recent local rides: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=529079

Tjaard: I'll have to try the carbon paste.


----------



## Tyler Kiefer (May 21, 2009)

It is built for performance riding and would encourage me to take risks that would not be appropriate for the passenger who has no control over a high risk situation. It seems inappropriate. I use a trailer with my daughter all the time, I think this crosses the line of common sense.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Tyler Kiefer said:


> It is built for performance riding and would encourage me to take risks that would not be appropriate for the passenger....


Obviously this trailer is not appropriate for you.

Not every one gets encouraged to take risks due to the presence of a performance vehicle when the situation calls for restraint.

However, take an old logging road, rocky and bumpy, but wide (for bikes). You can cruise along at a regular speed since the trailer suspension provides and extremely smooth ride, not so with a chariot. On narrow smooth singletrack, you can simply ride them - and as the others in the previous linked thread have discovered, chariots tip over easily. Even on our local doubletrack, there are a lot of roots & rough spots where you have to slow down to a crawl with a chariot, but not so with the singletrailer. But that is the "performance" that this trailer was designed for. I can actually keep up with a regular group ride with this trailer.

Other observations for the review: we have 2 regular weekly rides, a fast one and a social one. I can easily keep up with the socal ride, the fast ride requires all my cardio. However, I can usually only do half the ride with the group, then I have to stop an let my daughter out to run around a bit, as she only tollerates ~ 1 hour in the trailer at a time. After all, it's not fair that I get all the exercise and she doesn't. So I still don't get to ride with my SO that much...


----------



## Tyler Kiefer (May 21, 2009)

*different terrain*

Ya, I have to take in to consideration the terrain where I live. It is either paved bike paths or serious singletrack, not much in between. If I was surrounded by bumpy dirt roads that trailer could make sense. Be safe.


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

Now that I have some better ideas i think I know what the trailer I planned on building will look like  I like the single rear wheel. That should allow for much better tracking of the bike. However, I think I would use a 24" or even 26" wheel.


----------



## acctnut (Dec 1, 2008)

We have a chariot solo, which works fine. It doesn't do well at most local singletrack b/c the climbs are almost too steep to climb w/o a trailer plus there are tons of technical features. That German trailer is very slick, but it still wouldn't work on most trails around here. I like pulling the chariot on fire roads, preferably flat, and most of all on the longer 30 mile or so bike paths. It's a great workout while multitasking with the kid. My kid loves it too- he thinks it's a porsche caboose.

When my kid was a little lighter and I was in running shape, I'd do a 12 mile run 2X a week on very smooth singletrack with a second hand bob stroller. I think the bob is the best parent/kid outdoor toy there is. A stroller is a lot less equipment to deal with too and cornering around switchbacks running with the thing is kinda similar to biking, i.e. brake b4, release, go. The best thing about running is you get to see trails and areas off limits to bikes.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

acctnut said:


> We have a chariot solo, which works fine. It doesn't do well at most local singletrack b/c the climbs are almost too steep to climb w/o a trailer plus there are tons of technical features. That German trailer is very slick, but it still wouldn't work on most trails around here....


I think you would be surprised at what you can climb with the SingleTrailer. Just about anything you can go up on a bike, it's possible with the trailer (cardio dependant). As was mentioned before, the only technical feature that it really has trouble with are obstacles larger that ~8". And really tight narrow paths through trees or tall boulders. If you've pulled a BOB trailer (ie: for trail maintenance), it's similar, but smoother (except you can easily get a BOB over a +12" log).


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

I often wondered what is too rough. My daughter loved her trailer with its pockets for goodies and drinks. These pics are old, she just turned 5 and learning to ride on her own two wheels. But from the age of 18 months she rode in her trailer and would ask for more. I would normally make most rides as fun for her too by stopping at a neighborhhood playground during the ride. Most rides were on paved bike paths, but we did do a small share to fire road type riding. I never attempted tight single track. With regard to comfort level, one day enroute home from a playground she fell asleep and stayed asleep the rest of the way home.

That Tout-Terrain is seriously expensive and I would have seriously considered it when I was in the market for a trailer, even now knowing its price tag. But in hindsight, I don't think I would have used it to its full capabilities.

P.S. I'm planning to bequeath my daughter's trailer to good friend and riding buddy who's wife is having a boy in September. He did quite a few rides with me while I pulled the trailer and although no kids at the time, was patient when we stopped mid-ride at a playground.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Up to 4 of us have been riding weekends with trailers, except the others are pulling 2-wheeled Chariots (which limits the trails we can do) - posted: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=529079

This week, while mom was on the fast ride, I was solo - which meant I could ride... *SingleTrack!*









This is the same trail that was shown in the original winter post. It's been closed to the trailer due to a 2' log that fell across a cambered section, but now there is a bypass. You cannot drag a Chariot (or any 2-wheeled trailer) through this trail as there are many narrow and cambered single track sections.





A short vid from the ride - it was taken later, on easier trails (where I was able to operate the camera). But it does show how nice this trailer tracks.

We are lucky that we can ride out the front door, and be on trails in a few minutes. It certainly plays a roll in justifying the expense.

.
.
.

As for the "_riding with your family_" in the original post title, currently this seems to work better...


----------



## yoda2 (Nov 3, 2006)

holy moly $2500


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

itsdoable said:


> As for the "_riding with your family_" in the original post title, currently this seems to work better...


Love the Stickel Tandem! :thumbsup:


----------



## cajonezzz (Aug 2, 2004)

*Charriot side car*

Hey guys, sorry if this is hijacking, but this reminds me that I'll be listing a Charriot Side Carrier really soon... I'd just as soon sell to someone from mtbr or Str ( local so cal would be great)

http://www.chariotcarriers.com/english/html/sidecarrier.php

this thing rules... I barely used it.. maybe a dozen rides-- just too busy during our daughters early years to make a lot of use.

If anyone is interested... plz email me! [email protected]

craig


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Itsdoable, love the video! The kid looks happy in there. I remember many days spent in a seat attached to the back of my dads 1988 Schwinn High Sierra.


----------



## AllRounder (Feb 26, 2004)

To the OP, many thanks for the great review. I am about to pull the trigger on one of these trailers. With a 2 y.o. and a 6 mos old baby in the house, I figure I will get at least three or four years out of it. Let's see . . . $2500 divided by four years would be $625 a year. I can live with that. And I'm hoping it will have a fairly decent resale value.

Before I buy, anyone hear rumors of new trailers on the horizon? I still can't believe that BOB and Chariot are not building something singletrack worthy. Seems like it would be a natural for both companies.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

The one thing that I'd like to add was that I wasn't excited about the performance of the shock. It seems that they just took an regulard rear shock with no custom tuning. Well, I ride mine at about 38 psi. Normal shock pressures are around 130-200 psi, this means there is way too much damping, both compression and rebound.
The excess rebound damping can cause the shock to pack up. The excess compression damping reduces the sensitivity. You don't need any platform damping on a trailer after all!
So I sent the shock to Shockspital and had B Rose change the oil and the nitrogen charge. You can't cange the oil yourself because it's a cartridge damper. It's much more plush now, and the rebound is actually functionally adjustable.

I also mounted a thicker tire for more ground clearance and some more shock absorbtion. Also went to a folding tire. It sucks that for $2500 you get a wire bead tire.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

I guess now is a good time for an update - I meant to do it in the late summer....

One of our summer camping trips included 3 toddlers - 17 people on 4 camp sites.









and weather that varied a lot.









We rode 2 areas - Kolapor and 3-Stage, in that order (for you Eastern Ontario types).

Kolapor was great, trails technical enough to be challenging, but definitely Tout Terrainable.








The Chariots did not far well, they got about 300m into the trail before turning back - this was expected, but we usually try before giving up.

3-Stage was different, the actual trail base was not any worse (although it was damp, which made the rock slippery).








But the tightness of the single track, with large boulders lining the trail side meant that the metal stand (which also acts as a bash guard) saw a lot of action (sorry about the picture, it does not show the singletrack, but it's the only one I got from 3-Stage). Sometime rocks on either side of the trail meant the trailer had to slide over them due to it's width, and it's a lot narrower than a Chariot (the Chariots didn't even try 3-Stage).

Here's a shot from Kolapor, its the only one I have that shows the stand - just note that it still has black paint on it.









Here's the stand after 3-Stage.















The rocks on the singletracks at 3-Stage pretty much scraped it clean, and the stand's latch got bent.

I think I found the limit for this trailer this summer.

Today's Ride:








3 Chariots and one Tout Terrain.

Something a little off topic :

*Trail Gnomes* - there are several threads about Gnomes - mostly in the SS forum. I think I found the source.









When toddles escape their trailers...









...they become trail gnomes that harass other riders...


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

AllRounder said:


> ... Before I buy, anyone hear rumors of new trailers on the horizon? I still can't believe that BOB and Chariot are not building something singletrack worthy....


No, but I have not been looking. I'm not sure the market for something like this is big enough. I would consider the LOCT (https://www.loct.co.uk/background.html) to be the nearest competitor, I may have chosen it instead of the TT if I had known about it. I tend to use this baby seat more locally during warm weather.








There is much more interaction, and she seems to enjoy seeing the trail more. Unfortunately it has a much lower weight limit than the LOCT, so this is the last summer for it.



Tjaard said:


> The one thing that I'd like to add was that I wasn't excited about the performance of the shock....
> 
> ... Also went to a folding tire. It sucks that for $2500 you get a wire bead tire.


I started out with the shock set to 12lb! It's up closer to 25lb now, maybe 30lb. I have the rebound dialed all the way out (as per recommendations), and it seems to be fine. My view is that they do not produce enough of these to warrant custom valving beyond the stock choices, and they probably decided that it was within the operating range (I tend to agree). Keep in mind that you don't tend to hit stutter bumps as fast when you are towing the trailer, and mine is pretty near critically damped (it has become plusher as it has broken in). I can't argue though, custom valving tends to improve any ride.

Although I tend to use folding tires, I don't mind wire beads, the weight savings is pretty minimal. The stock tire has been fine for me, but i could see wanting a bit more height with a 29er. I would probably do that with a longer shock i2i.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

wow! $2500. You could seriously have a local frame guy make a one-off one of these, to your specs, for about a third of that.

Or you can build one yourself for about 200 bucks, including materials (tubeset) and tools if you use this guide: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/14...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

Then buy a quality air shock for 35 bucks like this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/Fox-Float-R-7-8...Accessories?hash=item2ea935ac4d#ht_500wt_1182

Then put the $2,000 you saved towards a college fund


----------



## AllRounder (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for the update, guys. I'm sold. The only downside is the price, but I can live with it. Also, I did some internet research and got on the phone to Europe to see if I could get this cheaper over there and then ship it in. It was the same price in France, Switzerland, and Germany . . . $2500. Looks like Peter White will get more of my money.

I like the look of the LOCT, but I can't imagine my kid taking a nap in that contraption. We use the Chariot Sidecar now for ~5 hour rides, and he sacks out for at least half of that time. The Chariot Sidecar is great for paved trails, canal trails, and the beach. But it gets rough, with no suspension. And it is obviously too wide for anything narrow. I need something skinny with suspension for l-o-n-g rides in the woods.

Just to add to the mix, here are some shots of the Chariot. It is great to have the kid next to me to talk, and he definitely sucks up less dust. But the mounting bracket that attaches to the BB is a bust. It takes a lot of torque and ends up sliding off the BB, rubbing the back of the my crankarms after a few hours.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

AllRounder said:


> ...We use the Chariot Sidecar now for ~5 hour rides, and he sacks out for at least half of that time....


Our daughter would not stay in a trailer seat for much over an hour (same goes with car seats!), after which she need to get out and run. I don't blame her, how come I get to exercise and she gets stuck in the trailer? As a result, something like the LOCT would works well for us. She doesn't usually sleep in the trailer either... although she did at Kolapore (which is why I got a good long ride in).

Our morning rides usually consists of ~hour of singletrack with the group, after which I drop out to let her out and run the trails, look at the bird feeders, throw rocks, chase deer, pick up sticks, etc... Then we join up with the group for breakfast.

I always liked the sidecar, and they had one at the lbs. But I never liked the mount, I probably would have put something more permanent on the bike.

Our Daughter fell asleep in the BabyOK once, and she just sat their bobbling back and forth until I got home. Weird.



rdhfreethought said:


> wow! $2500. You could seriously have a local frame guy make a one-off one of these, to your specs, for about a third of that.
> 
> Or you can build one yourself for about 200 bucks, including materials (tubeset) and tools if you use this guide: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/144...pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> ...


The sticker shock is natural.

I've mentioned this before, but I priced out a custom frame, shocks, seat, harness, material for shell, wheels, bearings, mount hardware, etc... and it easily approaches $2K. Then there's some testing, and modifications, maybe a second version to get it right. Plus the lead time - don't know who would start one before having kids, but once one is here, you don't have a lot of time for delays. Once you've done that, the sticker is not that shocking.

Quoting a used shock on ebay that has a worn stantion, and comparing it to a full list product is not reasonable. Besides, that is an IT shock from an old Specialized FS frame with adjustable travel, and I picked up that exact version, OE - NOS for $20 - oddly enough as a spare for the trailer. It's not nearly as plush as the low end Ario on the trailer.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*A bit cheaper*

I got the LOCT for our 2-year old. Great fun.

_Note the Chariot hanging in the garage behind us._

JMJ


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

*Important Single Trailer mod!*

I forgot to mention that I bought a clip for to connect the shoulder straps across her chest. It's a buckle from a car seat, bought at babies r us for a few bucks. Without that she tended to wiggle/slide out of the straps sideways.
So total mods:
Shock tuned for lighter rider
Lighter, wider tire
Chest clip for shoulder straps

PS, my kickstand is to short to reach the ground attached to my bike (XL full suspension) and I also bent the latch, but it still works.


----------



## canuckjgc (Jun 22, 2007)

There is no doubt that is the ultimate singletrack kid trailer.

My perspective (with 2 daughters) is this: if this trailer is equal to 150 babysitting sessions (as the OP mentioned) that is one babysitting session every weekend for 3 years. 

That would allow a couple to spend time together away from the kid and ride some really great singletrack, as opposed to very mild singletrack and hauling all the kid stuff and dealing with a grouchy kid (they only want to ride for so long no matter what).

If someone is just starting parenthood, consider that couple time away from the kid is critical for your relationship -- spending $2500 so the kid can come along on singletrack rides doesn't make sense to me. 

A trailer is great for biking around to the park, getting ice cream, going to the library, etc. But riding great singletrack together without the kid is a lot of fun.


----------



## AllRounder (Feb 26, 2004)

All great points, canuckjgc. But my wife doesn't mountain bike and she resists hiring a baby sitter. (We've had one "date night" in three years!) For some of us, a singletrack worthy kid trailer simply means that dad gets to escape the house and go mountain biking. Spousal sanity is equally important to a relationship. 

Edit: Holy cow, I just did the math! You are paying $16 for a babysitting session? Around here, they get $20 (or more) per HOUR. Maybe that is why the price of the trailer doesn't seem so bad to me!


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Its been almost 3 years...


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

itsdoable said:


> Its been almost 3 years...


nice job


----------

